# Jermaine O'Neal - "I want to be 8th seed...



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

_So we can take out the Pistons._" He was quoted verbatim last night by David Aldridge, TNT reporter. Anyone else think this man is outside his mind?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Yes! That was a Ron Artest-type comment. Good job, Jermaine!


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

I have only one problem with that statment, I just cant belive that this is something he really wants (some other pacers players, maybe), he is called to be leader of this team, he making some strong comments but still I am not confident in hes leadership, to me he sounds hollow.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey, man, we get totally healthy with the way Freddie, Granger and Peja are playing... damn. That is scary. A rotation of Tinsley, Jack, Peja, J.O., Foster with Saras, Freddie, Granger and Harrison off the bench is pretty nasty. There are a lot of if's there, but that is a devistating line-up there. Detroit knows a healthy Indiana team with a chip on it's shoulder would be a more-than-scary team to face in the first round. I don't know that we'd win, but we'd take them the distance. 6 games for sure with a fully-loaded roster. Then again, the thought of us lucking out in the lottery is pretty enticing as well.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I love this statement. I ALWAYS want to go through the Pistons. Jermaine thinks his team is the best and therefore wants to beat the 'best.'


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Yes! That was a Ron Artest-type comment. Good job, Jermaine!



I gotta give it up to my man J.O...

That's was a great comment, and you best believe with a healthy Indy squad, nobody will want to see us....

Get better soon Jermaine...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

absolutebest said:


> Hey, man, we get totally healthy with the way Freddie, Granger and Peja are playing... damn. That is scary. A rotation of Tinsley, Jack, Peja, J.O., Foster with Saras, Freddie, Granger and Harrison off the bench is pretty nasty. There are a lot of if's there, but that is a devistating line-up there. Detroit knows a healthy Indiana team with a chip on it's shoulder would be a more-than-scary team to face in the first round. I don't know that we'd win, but we'd take them the distance. 6 games for sure with a fully-loaded roster. Then again, the thought of us lucking out in the lottery is pretty enticing as well.


I dunno, it's not as scary as it used to sound to me. I'd much rather get the 6th and play the Nets.


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

are you guys drunk? did you hear kenny smith on TNT last night? he said the only reason you guys were able to compete with the pistons in the past was because of ron artest being such a match up problem. peja isnt a match up problem for anybody! everyone including you guys know peja is a one dimensional player and is one of the worst clutch players of all time. the teams that peja struggles against is the teams who play defense. tayshaun prince would murder peja in the low post. charles said it best last night, jermaine must have been drinking when he said that comment. :stupid:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bonzinator said:


> are you guys drunk? did you hear kenny smith on TNT last night? he said the only reason you guys were able to compete with the pistons in the past was because of ron artest being such a match up problem.


Well, Kenny Smith must not have watched us take Detroit to 6 games without Ron Artest and an otherwise depleted Pacers roster.



> peja isnt a match up problem for anybody!


A 6'10" player running around screens is going to be a matchup problem for everyone.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The EC goes through the Pistons. That would truly be disappointing if the Pistons lost in the first round. If the Pacers get the 8th seed and upset the Pistons, it'll be a shocker. 

*Anyways, I don't think we should take this literally.* It shows Jermaine's passion to beat the Pistons. Not only to beat them but to embarass them by winning in the first round. Of course Jermaine wants the easiest path to the finals but his desire is for the Pacers to whoop the pistons.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

jermaine must have been drinking and smoking something. there is no way this pacer team even if healthy, could compete with the pistons. when i hear about a healthy jo and tins- i laugh. when has that EVER happend at the same time in the playoffs? it almost never happens in the regular season for more than a half-dozen games before something happens.

if this team makes the playoffs, and that's a big if, they will probably be 7-8 spot and lose in 4 or 5 to mia/det. it is one thing to be a player trying to rile up his teamates or a fan tryin to keep the faith but- i think it is pretty silly since if the pacers do make the 8th seed, detroit will have those statements in their locker room for extra motivation as if they really needed it anyway. 

although i think this season is already a bust, i will continue to watch especialy the players like granger and saras and perhaps harrison to watch and hope for their continued improvement. to me- i think making this years playoffs is kind of a waste since we will get another mediocre pick and get stomped pretty bad.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> I love this statement. I ALWAYS want to go through the Pistons. Jermaine thinks his team is the best and therefore wants to beat the 'best.'


Exactly how I feel, we have some makeup work from the past two years.


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Well, Kenny Smith must not have watched us take Detroit to 6 games without Ron Artest and an otherwise depleted Pacers roster.
> 
> 
> 
> A 6'10" player running around screens is going to be a matchup problem for everyone.


 6 games is great but if you had artest you would have won the series! o well the kings and pacers suck so theres no point of arguing.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

O'Neal is as soft as drug store cotton. I wish he would stay healthy for a change.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

whoever wins the championship is more than likely going to have to go through the pistons at some point, may aswell go through it first and get the confidence riding high if you can actually manage to win the series


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

I love JO but if he thinks he is comin through the pistons.... heh. Well it will be a reality check for him. With artest gone what was becoming a great rivalry is now kind of stale. I do hope the pacers have what it takes to elevate themselves and make it a good rivalry.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

DetroitDiesel said:


> I love JO but if he thinks he is comin through the pistons.... heh. Well it will be a reality check for him. With artest gone what was becoming a great rivalry is now kind of stale. I do hope the pacers have what it takes to elevate themselves and make it a good rivalry.


Trust me, with all the talented pieces we have and Carlisle, Walsh and Bird running this franchise we won't be down for long... we never are. Trust that. This rivalry will be up-and-running by next year at the latest. :biggrin:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bonzinator said:


> 6 games is great but if you had artest you would have won the series! o well the kings and pacers suck so theres no point of arguing.


With Artest the year before: 6 games.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Bonzinator said:


> 6 games is great but if you had artest you would have won the series! o well the kings and pacers suck so theres no point of arguing.


Why do you insist on bringing up the kings here? If you want to talk about the Kings, go to the Kings forum. Stop baiting this forum. If you hate Peja so much, be glad that you got rid of him and don't have to deal with him. But stop coming to the Pacers forum just to hate on him and say that the Pacers 'suck.'

You can say whatever you want about the Kings sucking, but don't bring that garbage about the Pacers sucking here. It's called baiting.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

ity:


Bonzinator said:


> are you guys drunk? did you hear kenny smith on TNT last night? he said the only reason you guys were able to compete with the pistons in the past was because of ron artest being such a match up problem. peja isnt a match up problem for anybody! everyone including you guys know peja is a one dimensional player and is one of the worst clutch players of all time. the teams that peja struggles against is the teams who play defense. tayshaun prince would murder peja in the low post. charles said it best last night, jermaine must have been drinking when he said that comment. :stupid:


ity:Yeah... I believe the Pacers took the Pistons to 6 games last year... WITHOUT RON... We can do it again... and maybe even better... I will take a 29 year old Peja over a 39 year old Reggie any day... If you ask me... If everyone could actually be healthy for a series Vs. the Pistons... Our line-up is actually stronger this year... than it was last year... IMO... 

I see what JO's reasoning is... All roads to a championship from the East is gonna go through Detroit... might as well do it in the first round... Go big... or go home... heck... It could turn out to be both... Detroit would most definately be favored in that series... but I believe we could take them to six games at least...


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

DetroitDiesel said:


> I love JO but if he thinks he is comin through the pistons.... heh. Well it will be a reality check for him. With artest gone what was becoming a great rivalry is now kind of stale. I do hope the pacers have what it takes to elevate themselves and make it a good rivalry.


... Don't worry... they do...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

sherako said:


> _So we can take out the Pistons._" He was quoted verbatim last night by David Aldridge, TNT reporter. Anyone else think this man is outside his mind?


:rofl: GET USED TO DISSAPOINTMENT JERMAINE


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

DetroitDiesel said:


> I love JO but if he thinks he is comin through the pistons.... heh. Well it will be a reality check for him. *With artest gone what was becoming a great rivalry is now kind of stale. I do hope the pacers have what it takes to elevate themselves and make it a good rivalry*.


PIstons and Kings could be rivals. Artest is there, and they showed all that garbage about Detroit at it's worst on their big screen.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> PIstons and Kings could be rivals. Artest is there, and they showed all that garbage about Detroit at it's worst on their big screen.


It would make for a higher-rated game on the Neilson box... but there would be no rivalry between the Kings and Pistons... aside from them only playing 1 or 2 times a year... You will never see them face each other in the Playoffs... and that's where a rivalry starts...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Celtics/Lakers?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

TheBigDonut said:


> Celtics/Lakers?


Met in the Finals many times. Kings/Pistons can't be considered a rivalry because the Pistons would destroy them in every meeting.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Jermaine's got balls, that's for sure.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

jermaine7fan said:


> ity:
> I will take a 29 year old Peja over a 39 year old Reggie any day



No. 

Reggie = one of the greatest all time playoff performers
Peja = one of the worst all time playoff performers


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> No.
> 
> Reggie = one of the greatest all time playoff performers
> Peja = one of the worst all time playoff performers


 I agree^^^ Reggie was one of the all time best at getting everything out of his ability and using his head as well as stepping up in the clutch. Peja???????he can shoot.....


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

jermaine7fan said:


> ity:
> ity:Yeah... I believe the Pacers took the Pistons to 6 games last year... WITHOUT RON... We can do it again... and maybe even better... I will take a 29 year old Peja over a 39 year old Reggie any day... If you ask me...


 reggie is one of the best clutch players of all time and peja is one of the worst if not the worst. i thought pacer fans were smart. and taking the pistons to six games doesnt mean anything. with ron you could have beaten them. but to bad now your stuck with sir choke alot. ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bonzinator said:


> and taking the pistons to six games doesnt mean anything. with ron you could have beaten them.


See: 2003-2004. With Ron Artest: 6 games. Without: 6 games.


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

that was two years ago! im talkin about last year.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bonzinator said:


> that was two years ago! im talkin about last year.


'03-'04 is the only evidence of how we played in the playoffs against the Pistons with Ron Artest.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> No.
> 
> Reggie = one of the greatest all time playoff performers
> Peja = one of the worst all time playoff performers


Yes... Reggie was one of the greatest playoff performers... just not at 39... He did have some great games for us... but his age made him vastly more inconsistant... Reggie could give you 20-30 one night... and not even break 10 the next... that is why I would take the 29 year old Peja over the 39 year old Reggie...

Now... if we are talking about both players being 29... Reggie is who I'ld take without even having to think about it...


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Bonzinator said:


> reggie is one of the best clutch players of all time and peja is one of the worst if not the worst. i thought pacer fans were smart. and taking the pistons to six games doesnt mean anything. with ron you could have beaten them. but to bad now your stuck with sir choke alot. ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This is not news to me... but the fact that Reggie was severely inconsistant last year due to his age... might be news to you...

There is no doubt that Reggie was one of the greatest in the post-season... and so far Peja has been one of the worst (compared to how he plays in the season)... But I was not referring to the Reggie Miller who made himself famous around the world for killing monsters in the playoffs... I was refering to the 39 year old Reggie who was trying his damndest... but couldn't do it at a high level every night... simply because he was getting too old. Don't get me wrong... I loved what Reggie was able to do for us last year... many other players at 39 would have had a hard time to simply walk on to the court... but as we all know... few players have conditioned their bodies over their career like Reggie did...


P.S. - Bonzinator... please don't become the first troll I've seen on this board...


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

jermaine7fan said:


> P.S. - Bonzinator... please don't become the first troll I've seen on this board...


Don't worry, he's been banned from the site.

That'll save us lotsa grief.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Don't worry, he's been banned from the site.
> 
> That'll save us lotsa grief.


nice 

that guy pissed me off


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Don't worry, he's been banned from the site.
> 
> That'll save us lotsa grief.


I think my love for this board just grew 10-fold... I had no idea it was so easy to rid ourselves of trolls on here...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

jermaine7fan said:


> I had no idea it was so easy to rid ourselves of trolls on here...



He was a habitual trouble maker, and he loved to bait, so he had it coming...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

jermaine7fan said:


> I think my love for this board just grew 10-fold... I had no idea it was so easy to rid ourselves of trolls on here...



That's why this is one of the best sites on the net. Trolling is clearly listed as being against site rules.

Here's to a troll free forum! :cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Here's to a troll free forum! :cheers:




:cheers: :cheers: ...




*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Here's to a troll free forum! :cheers:


Oh, Richard... I'm sooo happy... hold me. - Tommy Boy

:cheers: 

Gotta love this place...


----------



## The_Legend_23 (Dec 10, 2005)

Jermaine talks too much


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

The_Legend_23 said:


> Jermaine talks too much


A common problem people have with him... the only statement I've ever been against... the... it's him or me... but even that wasn't that bad IMO... But he's the leader... it's his job to speak... 

I don't think it was a stupid comment... all roads to the Finals from the East are gonna go through Detroit anyway... why not just get it out of the way 

JO just knows that his team can play Detroit like no other... no other roster and coach are better experienced against the Pistons... they don't scare me... too much anyway


----------

